# Trouble before I even start.



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

I will start by saying that I have been ordering and compiling all the stuff I need to upgrade my audio system in my 2012 Cruze Lt. I have silver flutes and vifas tweeters for the front stage, miniDC and mini-dsp, Pac, 5 channel pionner amp (75x4 and 600x1), and a 4awg ofc stinger install kit. 

The problems I'm having before even starting install are as follows. 

1. For a subwoofer I have been looking for ones I have read about here, but most seem hard to find. I'm guessing because of dated info? I've looked for SSA and for any image Dynamics v.3 with not good results. Looking to do a 12 or 15 most likely sealed. 20 years ago I was all about loud. Now I want quality! Looking for current suggestions please.

2. My Android phone is apparently not going to be a good source of my music. I stream most of my music but am willing to get a thumbdrive to load music on if I'm assured it will work. Also curious about using a tablet as my source but am confused how to. Still reading on this and have a pm out to someone that did this. Looking for suggestions please. 

I guess this is it for now, but I'm sure to have more questions later. Gonna work on getting the tune downloaded to the mini-dsp so it's all ready for this weekend. Any other suggestions/tips are welcome!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The USB works great for playing music, but you can also plug a mini-stereo plug into your phone also.


----------



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

My phone has a usb-c connection. Bought a 3.5mm to usb-c and it won't work. Took my kids phone that has a 3.5mm jack into it and it works. May need to just get him a new phone.


----------



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

I actually found an SSA icon 12" that's 1250w and an 8" F8L that's 650w. I hear cone area is King. Even though my amp is 600w rms I may still get the 12". Room for improvement right?


----------

